# Plumbing Odditiy ... Quarter Turn Gate Valve!



## gilbertjeffrey (Mar 6, 2011)

Check it out.


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

That is a cool valve. Is it new or something old school?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I've seen these before on the bulk tanks on farms that store liquid fertilizers and such

Sent from my iPhone 10.5


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Process lines, material handling and septic trucks is what I've seen them on.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

That's not an oddity. It's standard on steam boilers on the bottom blowdown.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

All over the local paper mill.

Protech, are they not usually spring loaded on a blow down application? It's been a while, but I know I've seen them. They have a clip similar to a lockable bv to keep it open, otherwise it self closes.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

U666A said:


> All over the local paper mill.
> 
> Protech, are they not usually spring loaded on a blow down application? It's been a while, but I know I've seen them. They have a clip similar to a lockable bv to keep it open, otherwise it self closes.


I've just recently gotten into boiler work so my experience is very limited. All of the "blade valves" as they were called were NOT spring loaded. They usually have a globe valve down stream for throttling to prevent excessive blowdown velocity---->cavitation/impingement damage.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Protech said:


> I've just recently gotten into boiler work so my experience is very limited. All of the "blade valves" as they were called were NOT spring loaded. They usually have a globe valve down stream for throttling to prevent excessive blowdown velocity---->cavitation/impingement damage.


Blade valve? Like a knife gate?


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

U666A said:


> Blade valve? Like a knife gate?


Yes, same thing...


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

U666A said:


> Blade valve? Like a knife gate?


I guess. My younger brother is the steam boiler pro. He calls them blade valves.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

U666A said:


> Yes, same thing...


No, that's something different. Never seen one of those. What are those used for?


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Protech said:


> No, that's something different. Never seen one of those. What are those used for?


I Googled blade valve and it showed me pics of knife gates...

Must be a regional thing.

A knife gate is typically used for process stuff, low viscosity fluids etc. Much thinner profile than a standard gate and the knife is beveled to slice through the media in the pipe. Again, local papermill has them everywhere.. Pulp lines etc.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Wish I still had the pics of the 36" USED stainless knife gate I had to install at that same plant 2 years ago on new years eve. That's actually where I cut my teeth welding thin wall SS, Putting the vanstone's on. Weird, a valve that big was probably only about 3-1/2 or 4" wide.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

U666A said:


> I Googled blade valve and it showed me pics of knife gates...
> 
> Must be a regional thing.
> 
> A knife gate is typically used for process stuff, low viscosity fluids etc. Much thinner profile than a standard gate and the knife is beveled to slice through the media in the pipe. Again, local papermill has them everywhere.. Pulp lines etc.



Don't you mean HIGH viscosity?


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Protech said:


> Don't you mean HIGH viscosity?


Did I get that backwards? Isn't the viscosity of say water HIGHER than that of say molasses? I can't remember.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

U666A said:


> Did I get that backwards? Isn't the viscosity of say water HIGHER than that of say molasses? I can't remember.


Yes, you have it backwards. Higher viscosity=thicker.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Yup, just got back from wiki! 

Cool discussion, nonetheless; I learned something... :thumbup:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

U666A said:


> Did I get that backwards? Isn't the viscosity of say water HIGHER than that of say molasses? I can't remember.


Are you stoned??? Even my ******* as knows that !!! Lmao.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

Our septic truck has a 3" version of that valve on the inlet. Pretty common in that application.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Are you stoned??? Even my ******* as knows that !!! Lmao.


No.


----------



## plumbing ninja (Jan 15, 2012)

This is a Bronze Quick Acting Gate Valve good for 200psi. The lever is offset to 45 Degrees and normally fitted with counterweight attached by link to the hole in the handle. It is fitted with cable and fusible links to cut supply off in case of fire. They were used alot as just a manual shut off valve. They fell out of favour because ball valves could do the same thing at a cheaper price and they have pressure ratings. When they began to leak they weren't worth repairing because you had to machine the metal faces correctly


----------



## plumbing ninja (Jan 15, 2012)

U666A said:


> Yup, just got back from wiki!
> 
> Cool discussion, nonetheless; I learned something... :thumbup:


 
High or Low viscoisty I've seen Knife Gate used on slurry, pulp, water, sewage you name it. The pressure rating are quite low say 125- 200psi depending on size. They come in metal seat and soft seat. The leak rates are not too flash. Sealing is very difficult in the gland assy


----------



## gilbertjeffrey (Mar 6, 2011)

I aquired the valve when I worked in a hospital, looked too cool for the scrap pile and not new enough for anyone to use. plumbing ninja, I believe you are refering to a free fall fire valve? we don't have those here in the states (at least Hawaii) we have cable actuated solenoid valves but I had to buy a push button actuator from the UK to satisfy a weird customer request a couple months back. Its intended purpose was for this style of free fall valve.

http://www.landonkingsway.com/FireScrewValve.htm


----------



## plumbing ninja (Jan 15, 2012)

gilbertjeffrey said:


> I aquired the valve when I worked in a hospital, looked too cool for the scrap pile and not new enough for anyone to use. plumbing ninja, I believe you are refering to a free fall fire valve? we don't have those here in the states (at least Hawaii) we have cable actuated solenoid valves but I had to buy a push button actuator from the UK to satisfy a weird customer request a couple months back. Its intended purpose was for this style of free fall valve.
> 
> http://www.landonkingsway.com/FireScrewValve.htm


Aloha Brah,
UH not been the seem since Colt Brennan left! 
These quick acting gates where very common in the 70's early 80's (when the original Five O was on TV!) It's been superceded now by the same set up as the weighted ball vlv on your link! 
I have seen some of those quick acting gates in antique stores retailing for more some ridiculous prices? One I saw had been nickel plated to give it a nice shiny smoother finish on the body & cap! That I thought was clever.


----------

